# Masonic Charity Event



## solaryellow (Oct 1, 2012)

Last week we had someone leave a letter on my business partner's door asking if we would be willing to help them out with a charity event. After talking to the organizer, we agreed to do just that. Starting Thursday morning we will be cooking upwards of 1,400 lbs of Boston Butt for Friday. We will be one of three smokers that will be there including this giant Klose. http://www2.journalnow.com/lifestyles/2011/jun/08/smokin-060811-ar-1100434/

If you are local, you are welcome to swing by the Masonic Temple at 34 Miller St, Winston-Salem, NC between the hours of 11am and 11pm. You will have the opportunity to see all three pits in action and perhaps even some sampling. :biggrin:



> Friday, October 5, 2012 Pork Barbecue
> 
> Over $63,000 Raised for Masonic Charities since 2008 at Masonic Temple, 34 Miller Street, Winston-Salem
> 
> ...



https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&...Jxd2luc3RvbnNhbGVtfGd4OjU1MzcwYjc0NTk5Mjc2NDA


----------



## davidhef88 (Oct 2, 2012)

That event may be the sole cause of the impending pork shortage. Lolol


----------



## roller (Oct 2, 2012)

Isn`t your rig about that size ?


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 2, 2012)

Looks like it will be a great event - lots of qview


----------



## daveomak (Oct 2, 2012)

Joel, afternoon..... You are still aces my friend... take plenty of q-views... your dedication will inspire many to get involved...


----------



## tennsmoker (Oct 3, 2012)

Solaryellow,

Great charity event you guys are doing, just checked out the BBQ flyer and webpage,

wish I was close

al


----------



## solaryellow (Oct 3, 2012)

Davidhef88 said:


> That event may be the sole cause of the impending pork shortage. Lolol



That could very well be. lol




Roller said:


> Isn`t your rig about that size ?



Ours is about half that size. There will be three of us going at it tomorrow to try and have all the pork done by 11pm. :grilling_smilie:



Scarbelly said:


> Looks like it will be a great event - lots of qview



The best part Gary is that there is no pressure on us. We can sit back and cook. We don't have any sides, sales, or logistics to worry about. It is going to be almost like a little vacation. :biggrin:



DaveOmak said:


> Joel, afternoon..... You are still aces my friend... take plenty of q-views... your dedication will inspire many to get involved...



Thanks Dave! I will make sure to get some pics to post. Thumbs Up



TennSmoker said:


> Solaryellow,
> Great charity eveny you guys are doing, just checked out the BBQ flyer and webpage,
> wish I was close
> al



Thanks Tenn! It should be fun and I expect plenty of BS to be flying around as well. :biggrin:


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 3, 2012)

Well it sounds like a great cause an all Joel. I know you guys can pull off a big smoke like that. Now it would have been nice if they gave you a little somum somum for your efforts. You know a name in the paper or something. Your a good man Charlie Brown.........


----------



## boykjo (Oct 3, 2012)

Cool Joel.... Just another step in the right direction.........I'm sure Miya is thrilled..............LOL


----------



## solaryellow (Oct 3, 2012)

mballi3011 said:


> :icon_cool:
> Well it sounds like a great cause an all Joel. I know you guys can pull off a big smoke like that. Now it would have been nice if they gave you a little somum somum for your efforts. You know a name in the paper or something. Your a good man Charlie Brown.........




Thanks Mark! We dropped off the smoker in their parking lot last night and introduced us to a number of members. I am sure they will take good care of us. Hell, getting to cook that much food and not having to worry about how much will be sold is going to be fun in and of itself. :biggrin:



boykjo said:


> Cool Joel.... Just another step in the right direction.........I'm sure Miya is thrilled..............LOL



I agree Joe. Maya is very happy we are doing this event. Thumbs Up


----------



## solaryellow (Oct 5, 2012)

We cooked just over 1,400 lbs of pork yesterday for chopped bbq. We took them up to 180* and then tossed them in heavy duty plastic lined coolers to rest overnight. The morning crew got in around 5:30 or 6am and started tossing the butts in a buffalo chopper. It took 8 people constantly feeding it to keep the chopper in continuous use. Then they started assembling plates for takeout and making hush puppies. It was a very cool and rewarding experience. I feel like I made a few dozen new friends over the last couple days! :biggrin:

Now on to the pics!

Getting set up Thursday morning. Our smoker is on the right while Joey and Cliff's is on the left.













2012-10-04_10-50-16_475.jpg



__ solaryellow
__ Oct 5, 2012






A closer look at Joey and Cliff's custom built Klose. This thing is a 4 ton monster offset. It can hold just short of double of what we can do with our RF.













2012-10-04_10-50-26_490.jpg



__ solaryellow
__ Oct 5, 2012






Ain't that the truth! :biggrin:













2012-10-04_10-53-44_338.jpg



__ solaryellow
__ Oct 5, 2012






And the meat arrives! 1,400+ lbs of delicious pig. The wholesaler is gracious enough to leave the truck onsite with the refer running so the masons can use it as cold storage.













2012-10-04_11-26-01_473.jpg



__ solaryellow
__ Oct 5, 2012






David and his rotisserie arrive while we are stacking cases of boston butt in front of the smokers.













2012-10-04_11-32-12_848.jpg



__ solaryellow
__ Oct 5, 2012






We got 8 cases of boston butt on our RF. Each case averages about 70 lbs so you are looking 560 lbs of pork loaded into our smoker. Just after we got the meat loaded, Joey issued a spare rib throwdown that we were completely caught by surprise. Gary ended up running back to my house to get the spices so we could have a chance. Joey is a two time Masonic Grand Champion winner while David is also a Masonic Grand Champion. Since we have yet to compete, I asked them both to tell me how much money their smoker had earned them in the last year. From there the trash talking just got worse. :biggrin:













2012-10-04_11-45-22_365.jpg



__ solaryellow
__ Oct 5, 2012






They prepared the 2nd largest hall (they had 4 plus a dining room) for Friday's guests.













2012-10-04_15-10-09_769.jpg



__ solaryellow
__ Oct 5, 2012






Believe it or not, the rib throwdown was a 3 way tie. Each pitmaster got to choose a judge and oddly enough the ones we chose all voted for us. Go figure. ;o)













2012-10-04_19-24-24_843.jpg



__ solaryellow
__ Oct 5, 2012






Although I think if we had had a no-boil mac and cheese throwdown, we would have mopped up the floor with them.













2012-10-04_19-24-37_384.jpg



__ solaryellow
__ Oct 5, 2012






One member's wife brought some home made banana pudding for us to have as dessert for last night's pitmaster dinner. Truth be told, her dish probably kicked all of our asses.













2012-10-04_19-24-58_370.jpg



__ solaryellow
__ Oct 5, 2012






And then at the asscrack of dawn today, the masons began to assemble to chop the pork and put together the takeout plates. We didn't finish cooking until 12:30 the night before so I didn't get there until about 10am. They had all the pork chopped and were keeping it warm in the Klose and a propane pig cooker converted into an oven. They were assembling take out tray #400 when I snapped this pic.













2012-10-05_11-04-44_102.jpg



__ solaryellow
__ Oct 5, 2012






Invaluable tip #1574, lay old cardboard on the floor to absorb all the grease that is going to come from all of this delicious food.













2012-10-05_11-04-48_774.jpg



__ solaryellow
__ Oct 5, 2012






I am gonna title this one "pit road". The rotisserie is on the left with our RF next. The converted pig cooker on the right with the Klose right next to it.













2012-10-05_11-05-03_429.jpg



__ solaryellow
__ Oct 5, 2012






The hush puppie fryer doing its thing.













2012-10-05_11-05-18_447.jpg



__ solaryellow
__ Oct 5, 2012






Their hush puppies were pretty tasty. I would like to try that same mix with some cheddar and jalapeño added to the mix.













2012-10-05_11-05-43_412.jpg



__ solaryellow
__ Oct 5, 2012






They actually have a machine to drop the perfect amount of batter into the fryer.













2012-10-05_11-08-42_568.jpg



__ solaryellow
__ Oct 5, 2012






And this is where things got busy and I stopped taking pics. We had a great time and I hope they invite us to participate again when they do this in the spring. :biggrin:


----------



## boykjo (Oct 5, 2012)

Way cool Joel ............. That's a lot of BBQ and some nice looking rigs... Hope all goes well. looks the weather is going to cooperate this week... Keep the pics coming


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 5, 2012)

Looks like its time for you to build a bigger smoker. 

Great job Buddy.


----------



## solaryellow (Oct 5, 2012)

boykjo said:


> Way cool Joel ............. That's a lot of BBQ and some nice looking rigs... Hope all goes well. looks the weather is going to cooperate this week... Keep the pics coming



The weather is looking great this week Joe! Thumbs Up




bmudd14474 said:


> Looks like its time for you to build a bigger smoker.
> 
> Great job Buddy.



I don't suffer from performance anxiety Brian. :biggrin:


----------



## daveomak (Oct 5, 2012)

Joel, evening....  That was quite an undertaking.... congrats on the success...    Dave


----------



## solaryellow (Oct 5, 2012)

DaveOmak said:


> Joel, evening....  That was quite an undertaking.... congrats on the success...    Dave



Thanks Dave! It was definitely worth it. The masons picked up the cost on everything but our time. It was nice to give back to the community and I do believe it was well received. I think the crowning moment for us is when Joey was talking to a couple friends of mine and said that they only do charity smokes. He followed that up by saying "We get a lot of catering requests and up until this weekend we didn't feel comfortable referring them to anyone, but that has changed."  

The funniest thing I heard was after a tour of the temple, our tour guide turned to us and said "There are no secrets here except the handshake." I am still cracking up about that one. :biggrin:


----------



## gator (Oct 5, 2012)

Our Masonic Lodge has a few of us that have a passon for meat. I smoke, Dan does Gourmet Wild Game and we just started a Blue Smoke Cooking Crew.  We havent done anything that large yet.  Good on' ya


----------



## big casino (Oct 6, 2012)

Awesome Joel looks like a good time, in pulled pork heaven


----------



## burleyque (Oct 6, 2012)

Nice of you to help out the Brethren down there. Our Lodge's RubiQue team has raised more than $80,000 for Special Olympics here in Ohio, and we're just a little country lodge.

BBQ and Brotherhood.

It don't get no better!


----------



## solaryellow (Oct 6, 2012)

Gator said:


> Our Masonic Lodge has a few of us that have a passon for meat. I smoke, Dan does Gourmet Wild Game and we just started a Blue Smoke Cooking Crew.  We havent done anything that large yet.  Good on' ya



Thanks Gator!



Big Casino said:


> Awesome Joel looks like a good time, in pulled pork heaven



It was definitely a good time Harry!



BurleyQue said:


> Nice of you to help out the Brethren down there. Our Lodge's RubiQue team has raised more than $80,000 for Special Olympics here in Ohio, and we're just a little country lodge.
> 
> BBQ and Brotherhood.
> 
> It don't get no better!



Thanks Burley!


----------



## solaryellow (Oct 1, 2012)

Last week we had someone leave a letter on my business partner's door asking if we would be willing to help them out with a charity event. After talking to the organizer, we agreed to do just that. Starting Thursday morning we will be cooking upwards of 1,400 lbs of Boston Butt for Friday. We will be one of three smokers that will be there including this giant Klose. http://www2.journalnow.com/lifestyles/2011/jun/08/smokin-060811-ar-1100434/

If you are local, you are welcome to swing by the Masonic Temple at 34 Miller St, Winston-Salem, NC between the hours of 11am and 11pm. You will have the opportunity to see all three pits in action and perhaps even some sampling. :biggrin:



> Friday, October 5, 2012 Pork Barbecue
> 
> Over $63,000 Raised for Masonic Charities since 2008 at Masonic Temple, 34 Miller Street, Winston-Salem
> 
> ...



https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&...Jxd2luc3RvbnNhbGVtfGd4OjU1MzcwYjc0NTk5Mjc2NDA


----------



## davidhef88 (Oct 2, 2012)

That event may be the sole cause of the impending pork shortage. Lolol


----------



## roller (Oct 2, 2012)

Isn`t your rig about that size ?


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 2, 2012)

Looks like it will be a great event - lots of qview


----------



## daveomak (Oct 2, 2012)

Joel, afternoon..... You are still aces my friend... take plenty of q-views... your dedication will inspire many to get involved...


----------



## tennsmoker (Oct 3, 2012)

Solaryellow,

Great charity event you guys are doing, just checked out the BBQ flyer and webpage,

wish I was close

al


----------



## solaryellow (Oct 3, 2012)

Davidhef88 said:


> That event may be the sole cause of the impending pork shortage. Lolol



That could very well be. lol




Roller said:


> Isn`t your rig about that size ?



Ours is about half that size. There will be three of us going at it tomorrow to try and have all the pork done by 11pm. :grilling_smilie:



Scarbelly said:


> Looks like it will be a great event - lots of qview



The best part Gary is that there is no pressure on us. We can sit back and cook. We don't have any sides, sales, or logistics to worry about. It is going to be almost like a little vacation. :biggrin:



DaveOmak said:


> Joel, afternoon..... You are still aces my friend... take plenty of q-views... your dedication will inspire many to get involved...



Thanks Dave! I will make sure to get some pics to post. Thumbs Up



TennSmoker said:


> Solaryellow,
> Great charity eveny you guys are doing, just checked out the BBQ flyer and webpage,
> wish I was close
> al



Thanks Tenn! It should be fun and I expect plenty of BS to be flying around as well. :biggrin:


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 3, 2012)

Well it sounds like a great cause an all Joel. I know you guys can pull off a big smoke like that. Now it would have been nice if they gave you a little somum somum for your efforts. You know a name in the paper or something. Your a good man Charlie Brown.........


----------



## boykjo (Oct 3, 2012)

Cool Joel.... Just another step in the right direction.........I'm sure Miya is thrilled..............LOL


----------



## solaryellow (Oct 3, 2012)

mballi3011 said:


> :icon_cool:
> Well it sounds like a great cause an all Joel. I know you guys can pull off a big smoke like that. Now it would have been nice if they gave you a little somum somum for your efforts. You know a name in the paper or something. Your a good man Charlie Brown.........




Thanks Mark! We dropped off the smoker in their parking lot last night and introduced us to a number of members. I am sure they will take good care of us. Hell, getting to cook that much food and not having to worry about how much will be sold is going to be fun in and of itself. :biggrin:



boykjo said:


> Cool Joel.... Just another step in the right direction.........I'm sure Miya is thrilled..............LOL



I agree Joe. Maya is very happy we are doing this event. Thumbs Up


----------



## solaryellow (Oct 5, 2012)

We cooked just over 1,400 lbs of pork yesterday for chopped bbq. We took them up to 180* and then tossed them in heavy duty plastic lined coolers to rest overnight. The morning crew got in around 5:30 or 6am and started tossing the butts in a buffalo chopper. It took 8 people constantly feeding it to keep the chopper in continuous use. Then they started assembling plates for takeout and making hush puppies. It was a very cool and rewarding experience. I feel like I made a few dozen new friends over the last couple days! :biggrin:

Now on to the pics!

Getting set up Thursday morning. Our smoker is on the right while Joey and Cliff's is on the left.













2012-10-04_10-50-16_475.jpg



__ solaryellow
__ Oct 5, 2012






A closer look at Joey and Cliff's custom built Klose. This thing is a 4 ton monster offset. It can hold just short of double of what we can do with our RF.













2012-10-04_10-50-26_490.jpg



__ solaryellow
__ Oct 5, 2012






Ain't that the truth! :biggrin:













2012-10-04_10-53-44_338.jpg



__ solaryellow
__ Oct 5, 2012






And the meat arrives! 1,400+ lbs of delicious pig. The wholesaler is gracious enough to leave the truck onsite with the refer running so the masons can use it as cold storage.













2012-10-04_11-26-01_473.jpg



__ solaryellow
__ Oct 5, 2012






David and his rotisserie arrive while we are stacking cases of boston butt in front of the smokers.













2012-10-04_11-32-12_848.jpg



__ solaryellow
__ Oct 5, 2012






We got 8 cases of boston butt on our RF. Each case averages about 70 lbs so you are looking 560 lbs of pork loaded into our smoker. Just after we got the meat loaded, Joey issued a spare rib throwdown that we were completely caught by surprise. Gary ended up running back to my house to get the spices so we could have a chance. Joey is a two time Masonic Grand Champion winner while David is also a Masonic Grand Champion. Since we have yet to compete, I asked them both to tell me how much money their smoker had earned them in the last year. From there the trash talking just got worse. :biggrin:













2012-10-04_11-45-22_365.jpg



__ solaryellow
__ Oct 5, 2012






They prepared the 2nd largest hall (they had 4 plus a dining room) for Friday's guests.













2012-10-04_15-10-09_769.jpg



__ solaryellow
__ Oct 5, 2012






Believe it or not, the rib throwdown was a 3 way tie. Each pitmaster got to choose a judge and oddly enough the ones we chose all voted for us. Go figure. ;o)













2012-10-04_19-24-24_843.jpg



__ solaryellow
__ Oct 5, 2012






Although I think if we had had a no-boil mac and cheese throwdown, we would have mopped up the floor with them.













2012-10-04_19-24-37_384.jpg



__ solaryellow
__ Oct 5, 2012






One member's wife brought some home made banana pudding for us to have as dessert for last night's pitmaster dinner. Truth be told, her dish probably kicked all of our asses.













2012-10-04_19-24-58_370.jpg



__ solaryellow
__ Oct 5, 2012






And then at the asscrack of dawn today, the masons began to assemble to chop the pork and put together the takeout plates. We didn't finish cooking until 12:30 the night before so I didn't get there until about 10am. They had all the pork chopped and were keeping it warm in the Klose and a propane pig cooker converted into an oven. They were assembling take out tray #400 when I snapped this pic.













2012-10-05_11-04-44_102.jpg



__ solaryellow
__ Oct 5, 2012






Invaluable tip #1574, lay old cardboard on the floor to absorb all the grease that is going to come from all of this delicious food.













2012-10-05_11-04-48_774.jpg



__ solaryellow
__ Oct 5, 2012






I am gonna title this one "pit road". The rotisserie is on the left with our RF next. The converted pig cooker on the right with the Klose right next to it.













2012-10-05_11-05-03_429.jpg



__ solaryellow
__ Oct 5, 2012






The hush puppie fryer doing its thing.













2012-10-05_11-05-18_447.jpg



__ solaryellow
__ Oct 5, 2012






Their hush puppies were pretty tasty. I would like to try that same mix with some cheddar and jalapeño added to the mix.













2012-10-05_11-05-43_412.jpg



__ solaryellow
__ Oct 5, 2012






They actually have a machine to drop the perfect amount of batter into the fryer.













2012-10-05_11-08-42_568.jpg



__ solaryellow
__ Oct 5, 2012






And this is where things got busy and I stopped taking pics. We had a great time and I hope they invite us to participate again when they do this in the spring. :biggrin:


----------



## boykjo (Oct 5, 2012)

Way cool Joel ............. That's a lot of BBQ and some nice looking rigs... Hope all goes well. looks the weather is going to cooperate this week... Keep the pics coming


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 5, 2012)

Looks like its time for you to build a bigger smoker. 

Great job Buddy.


----------



## solaryellow (Oct 5, 2012)

boykjo said:


> Way cool Joel ............. That's a lot of BBQ and some nice looking rigs... Hope all goes well. looks the weather is going to cooperate this week... Keep the pics coming



The weather is looking great this week Joe! Thumbs Up




bmudd14474 said:


> Looks like its time for you to build a bigger smoker.
> 
> Great job Buddy.



I don't suffer from performance anxiety Brian. :biggrin:


----------



## daveomak (Oct 5, 2012)

Joel, evening....  That was quite an undertaking.... congrats on the success...    Dave


----------



## solaryellow (Oct 5, 2012)

DaveOmak said:


> Joel, evening....  That was quite an undertaking.... congrats on the success...    Dave



Thanks Dave! It was definitely worth it. The masons picked up the cost on everything but our time. It was nice to give back to the community and I do believe it was well received. I think the crowning moment for us is when Joey was talking to a couple friends of mine and said that they only do charity smokes. He followed that up by saying "We get a lot of catering requests and up until this weekend we didn't feel comfortable referring them to anyone, but that has changed."  

The funniest thing I heard was after a tour of the temple, our tour guide turned to us and said "There are no secrets here except the handshake." I am still cracking up about that one. :biggrin:


----------



## gator (Oct 5, 2012)

Our Masonic Lodge has a few of us that have a passon for meat. I smoke, Dan does Gourmet Wild Game and we just started a Blue Smoke Cooking Crew.  We havent done anything that large yet.  Good on' ya


----------



## big casino (Oct 6, 2012)

Awesome Joel looks like a good time, in pulled pork heaven


----------



## burleyque (Oct 6, 2012)

Nice of you to help out the Brethren down there. Our Lodge's RubiQue team has raised more than $80,000 for Special Olympics here in Ohio, and we're just a little country lodge.

BBQ and Brotherhood.

It don't get no better!


----------



## solaryellow (Oct 6, 2012)

Gator said:


> Our Masonic Lodge has a few of us that have a passon for meat. I smoke, Dan does Gourmet Wild Game and we just started a Blue Smoke Cooking Crew.  We havent done anything that large yet.  Good on' ya



Thanks Gator!



Big Casino said:


> Awesome Joel looks like a good time, in pulled pork heaven



It was definitely a good time Harry!



BurleyQue said:


> Nice of you to help out the Brethren down there. Our Lodge's RubiQue team has raised more than $80,000 for Special Olympics here in Ohio, and we're just a little country lodge.
> 
> BBQ and Brotherhood.
> 
> It don't get no better!



Thanks Burley!


----------

